# Dwarven Profanity



## BluSponge (Oct 25, 2006)

So the dwarf I've been playing in the local LG campaign is a pretty salty, abrasive character.  And while I have no problem using profanity (sparingly) at the table, I'd like to do something a bit less jaring and a bit more in-character.  What I'm looking for is to compile a list of dwarven swares, curses, and general profanity.  So...who wants to play?  

Tom


----------



## Quill_Quayuazue (Oct 25, 2006)

Call the target of youe curse <prefferably a dwarf - the only one who would get it >

"Gnome beard" 

Hey Gnome beard get out of the way you blocking the ale spout.

This should be akin to calling some on Butt Face

Q


----------



## smootrk (Oct 25, 2006)

Gotta subscribe to this thread.  It is bound to have material I can use.


----------



## Dark Psion (Oct 25, 2006)

"Your mother was beardless and your father's steel rusts!"


----------



## Brimshack (Oct 25, 2006)

What kind of an OP is that, you Fair Cheeked Friend of a Forest Fey! Typical of a Craftless Topsider who wouldn't know a gem from a gutter rat! Probably spend too much time consorting with willowy fatless wenches and losing your virtues up skirt of a skinny elf.

Well it doesn't take a deep gnome to know the coin bounces down the dungeon stairs and not up them, but that's just what I'd expect from someone who could hide behind the backbone of a hobbit. Obviously, you haven't sufficient years on you to tie but 3 knots in your own beard. It wouldn't take but 3 shaves a day to keep your rosy baby bottom of a chin shiny and smooth.

Elf Lover!

That's just what I'd expect from a scrawney little runt with narry a dent in his war-axe.


----------



## Arkham (Oct 25, 2006)

"By Moradin's Hanging Hammer!"


----------



## Erstwhile (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, here's a range of 'em, from the blasphemous to the tame... 

Rust and ruin!

Moradin's balls!

By Clangeddin's hairy arse!

Beronnar's bouncing breasts!  ('Cause alliteration is fun!)

Ye wee ruster!

Dirty Drow-shagger!

Goblin-rutter!

More clueless'n an Elf with a hammer!


----------



## BlackMoria (Oct 25, 2006)

In my campaign, the players who like playing dwarves didn't like that very little was written on the dwarven language so we use Klingon as the dwarvish language.  

It has worked wonderfully with characters having fun with Klingon phrases and some can even talk conversationally in a limited fashion.

If this idea floats your boat, you can go to this site  for Klingon Curses


----------



## Presto2112 (Oct 25, 2006)

BluSponge said:
			
		

> So the dwarf I've been playing in the local LG campaign is a pretty salty, abrasive character.  And while I have no problem using profanity (sparingly) at the table, I'd like to do something a bit less jaring and a bit more in-character.  What I'm looking for is to compile a list of dwarven swares, curses, and general profanity.  So...who wants to play?
> 
> Tom




You might find some ideas in this thread.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 26, 2006)

Slag!

Schist-belly

Elf!


----------



## paradox42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> "Your mother was beardless and your father's steel rusts!"



Damn! I *felt* that hammer hit! You no-lawed light-eating son of a tree...


----------



## SWBaxter (Oct 26, 2006)

Some words from Games Workshop's dwarvish lexicon that might be useful:

Bok - Banging your head on the roof of a low tunnel; characteristic scar on forehead caused by same (Dwarven miners are often called "Boki")

Chuf - Piece of very old cheese a Dwarf miner keeps under his hat for emergencies

Deb - New, untried, raw

Doh - Stupid, slow-witted, gullible

Dongliz - The parts of a Dwarf's body that are impossible for him to scratch

Elgi - Elves

Elgram - Weak, enfeebled, thin

Elgraz - A structure that looks like it's about to collapse

Ginit - Small stone which works its way into your boot causing discomfort

Grik - Pain in the neck caused by continually stooping in low tunnels

Grobkaz - Goblin work, evil deeds

Grumbak - A short measure of ale; trivial complaint or grumble

Ik - Putting your hand in something slimy and unpleasant in the darkness

Kruk - A seemingly promising vein of ore which gives out suddenly; an unexpected disappointment; a venture which comes to nothing

Krunk - Underground rockfall; a disaster

Krut - A discomforting disease contracted from mountain goats

Kruti - A Dwarf suffering from Krut; a goatherd; an insult

Runk - A one-sided fight; a sound thrashing

Rutz - Slackness of bowels caused by drinking too much ale

Skaz - Thief

Skruff - A scrawny beard - an outrageous insult

Thagi - Murderous traitor

Ufdi - A Dwarf overfond of preening and decorating his beard; a vain Dwarf; a Dwarf who cannot be trusted to fight

Umgak - Shoddy, poorly made

Umgi - Men

Unbaraki - An oathbreaker – there is nothing worse in Dwarf estimation

Ungrim - A Dwarf who has not yet fulfilled an important oath; an untrustworthy Dwarf

Wanaz - A disreputable Dwarf with an unkempt beard; an insult

Wattock - An unsuccessful Dwarf prospector; a down-at-heel Dwarf; an insult

Wazzok - A Dwarf who has exchanged gold or some other valuable item for something of little or no worth; a foolish or gullible Dwarf; an insult

Werit - A Dwarf who has forgotten where he placed his tankard of ale; a state of befuddlement

Zaki - A crazed Dwarf who wanders in the mountains


----------

